
Did the App Kill the Web? - donohoe
http://ideas.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/18/did-the-app-kill-the-web/?src=twr
======
c1sc0
So where does that leave us? Sharecropping for those new media moguls? Doesn't
matter if you model is app-based or ad-based. You're still small fish.

------
gcb
site layouts killed the web.

Everyone just design their tables/divs to look pretty on 80% of their user's
browsers.

When the game change few are able to update.

Who can read /. On their mobiles? That's the main reason I spend more time
here.

